# Gerbil acting strange



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

Last night I noticed my gerbil acting incredibly strange.

He was good all day I gave then fresh food and water and he was alert and oriented. 

Last night I checked in and he was very dazed. He had labored breathing he was laying in my hand as if he were dying. When he tried walking he was just wobbly about it.

So to take precaution I separated him from the other 2 boys because I didn't know and still am not sure what the problem was/is. After him spending the night alone with his own food and water when i checked on him he was right back to normal awake, alert, oriented. 

Can anyone make sence of this. I tried thinking of every thing but nothing adds up. He isnt bullied out of eating and drinking because I watch them alot and they all always get water they have 2 water bottles and more food then what is probably necessary. 

I do not give them anything else except carrots. And they havent had those in awhile.

Any ideas?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like he might of had a stroke.


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> Sounds like he might of had a stroke.


Really what would have caused that to happen, he isn't malnourished at all. He is perky today but you can tell still not the same as his typical self. Last night he was being forced out of the nest since he has had a chance to be alone for a night and come around a tad today they have allowed him to be in the nest again.

Aww that makes me sad


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nal0114 said:


> Really what would have caused that to happen, he isn't malnourished at all. He is perky today but you can tell still not the same as his typical self. Last night he was being forced out of the nest since he has had a chance to be alone for a night and come around a tad today they have allowed him to be in the nest again.
> 
> Aww that makes me sad


Sadly strokes can just happen. It's got nothing to do with how well looked after/feed and watered they are.


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

Aww i hope he recovers 

Thanks for the info!

I will research how I can help him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nal0114 said:


> Aww i hope he recovers
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I will research how I can help him.


Your welcome.

If it helps, I had a hamster who had a stroke, she recovered fine, but then sadly had two close together and couldn't walk propaly so we had her put down 
She was an old girl though.


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

I hope he recovers. His one eye is alittle off (he mostly keep it squinted) and he still walks alittle wobbly still. But he did try using his wheel alittle. 

He is only a few months old so idk what wouldve triggered a stroke. But I will help him with whatever he needs to get him better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd highly recommend taking him to the vet, the eye might be due to the (possible) stroke, then again it could be as simple as having something in his eye. 
Also the vet can explain how best to help him.


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

Something in his eye would not explain his lethargy, labored breathing, or wobbly walking. I did schedule him an appointment he just cant be seen for a few days


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nal0114 said:


> Something in his eye would not explain his lethargy, labored breathing, or wobbly walking. I did schedule him an appointment he just cant be seen for a few days


Of course not, but I could only go by your reply and you'd only mentioned the wobble and the eye. So I assumed the other symptoms were no longer there and while I still thought stroke, I thought I'd mention the other possible cause for a squinting eye as he might have something in it.

From what you have now told me I wouldn't wait, I'd get him to a vet TODAY.


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Update:
*
He had a seizure, that she said he recovered fine from. Evidently he was epileptic. He had a seizure this morning and did not recover from it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nal0114 said:


> *Update:
> *
> He had a seizure, that she said he recovered fine from. Evidently he was epileptic. He had a seizure this morning and did not recover from it.


Thank you for the update. I am very sorry to hear about your little boy.


----------



## Nal0114 (Feb 20, 2019)

It makes me sad, but I am glad he wont suffer with a life of struggle and uncertainty.


----------

